# Sleepy Hollow - Fringe creators' new TV series



## ctg (Sep 25, 2013)

I have now watched first two episodes and I'm positively surprised about the quality even though I was thinking it's going to be really bad. But that's the feeling one gets from each new starting series. And just like it was with Fringe Sleepy Hollow starts with a crime that soon brings out all sorts of bad things. This time the ultimate baddies are in the form of four apocalyptic horse-riders - you know the ones I mean. And with them the Sleepy Hollow starts to populate with all sorts of iconic creatures. 

The top moments so far has come to be with overly cheesy way of headless horseman upgrading himself to the twenty first century and the way of how Icahapod Crane get used to the modern age. His dialogue is absolutely hilarious.


----------



## purple_kathryn (Sep 25, 2013)

I have to say I thought I'd watch it and give it a go but I hadn't read anything about it and I wasn't particularily excited

Loved the first episode

Which is probably a sure sign it will be axed before the 1st series is over


----------



## ctg (Sep 25, 2013)

John Noble, best-known for playing brilliant scientist and milkshake aficionado Walter Bishop in _Fringe_, has been cast in a recurring role in Fox’s _Sleepy Hollow_.

Acording to Deadline,  Noble will join the cast later in the first season as “Henry Parrish, a  kind and reclusive man who possesses supernatural powers that have the  potential to help the series’ protagonist, Ichabod Crane (Tom Mison).”  He joins the recently cast James Frain on a show that is gaining more  and more genre cred.


----------



## shamguy4 (Sep 25, 2013)

oh my gosh I hate this show!


**SPOILERS**

the first episode was somewhat good, although they infodump on you too much at once that your head is spinning.

they kill of the one interesting character that may have been able to explain anything. (the priest)
Now all that us left is 2 people who have no idea whats going on except when they have retarded dreams that just make more riddles because the people in the visions wont give them enough info, lord knows why....

'do not fear number 49' ....woooooh the writers are trying to pull some more Lost crap.
whats 49? the number cell where her sister is? Why couldnt he just say that?
Does she fear her sister? I dont think so.... so the writers are just pulling your leg instead of actually writing something useful.

This show is Lost on steroids and uses the paranormal to execute anything it needs because it is so flimsy and pointless.
I wasted my time. Dont waste yours....


----------



## Vertigo (Sep 25, 2013)

I caught the first episode when I was in New York last week and I was... well okay with it I guess.

I wasn't impressed with how quickly the Brit turncoat character adapted to modern life (not to mention how intelligible his 200 year old English turns out to be).

I thought it was a bit cheesy especially with the corny vindication of the black cop's back story. But also that it had potential. Just don't expect anything that bears *any* resemblance (other than a headless horseman) to the excellent Johnny Depp film.


----------



## J-Sun (Sep 26, 2013)

***spoilers through the second episode***

I'm probably reading too much into the subtext and/or taking it too seriously but I have a hard time appreciating a story that tells us the Salem witch burnings were legitimate and that burning a *gypsy* witch *twice* is *extra* good. The whole eschatological biblical/masonic mumbo jumbo comes off as a bit silly, too.

In less critical but still significant notes, while the two leads are good, I can't believe they brought in Clancy Brown (_Buckaroo Banzai, Highlander_, more) only to kill him off in the first few minutes, even if he will reappear as a ghost every now and then, apparently. And didn't they recast Crane's wife from the first to second episodes? I don't like the new one anywhere near as much (or like the same one much less - whichever).

Anyway - the first episode was interesting enough for me to try a second, but that was enough for me. I'll stick with _Grimm_ for my one Gruesome Horror Hour.


----------



## ctg (Oct 7, 2013)

_Fringe_ creators Roberto Orci and Alex Kurtzman’s new supernatural drama _Sleepy Hollow_ has received a super-early pick-up from Fox, based on a strong debut – the network’s highest rated premier for six series.

 According to The Hollywood Reporter, Season 2 is expected to consist of 13 episodes like Season 1.

 “The show has proven to be a risk well worth taking — it’s a  conceptual blast unlike anything else on television and it all holds  together with inventive writing and a fantastic cast,” Fox entertainment  chairman Kevin Reilly. “I can’t wait for fans to experience what else  is in store for this fall and even more of this wild ride into season  two.”

*Sleepy Hollow starts in the UK on 9 October on the Universal Channel

*Sleepy Hollow Season 2 confirmed for 13 episodes | SciFiNow - The World's Best Science Fiction, Fantasy and Horror Magazine


----------



## ctg (Oct 7, 2013)

Why do I like to give Sleepy Hollows a bit longer run?

Well, honestly, I like this series as much as I did love Fringe. And as it was with the Fringe, the series start is weak and it took quite few episodes before all locked in and story started to roll. But with the Sleepy Hollows the story has already started rolling even if all major characters hasn't arrived to the scene.


----------



## ctg (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## markpud (Aug 25, 2014)

I'm really looking forward to the return of Sleepy Hollow - one of my favourites from last year!


----------



## Rafellin (Aug 25, 2014)

Cheerfully mixing it's mythology and mystery with the aplomb of a mad scientist (I'm waiting for him to appear in season two), this is delightful, with some fun twists, delicately deployed family subplots (The Strain, I'm looking at you) decent pacing (pointed stare at The Strain). 

It's not groundbreaking, but it is refreshing, and providing it doesn't go for walling itself into a corner and deus ex-ing it's way out like Fringe (S3) did, I wish it the very best. Have had lots of laughs and nods of respect for Tom Mison's portrayal of the displaced Ichabod.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 25, 2014)

Based on the previews season 2 looks even bigger and better.


----------



## ctg (Aug 25, 2014)

I agree. As from what I've seen they have developed the characters quite a bit and in this season we should see more horsemen. I wonder what War is up to, does any want to hazard a guess?


----------



## markpud (Aug 26, 2014)

War has set up a starbucks franchise - evil sticks to what it knows best...


----------



## ctg (Aug 26, 2014)

LOL. Does he serve Sin Liberations on the side order?


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 2, 2014)

There are still two horsemen to go.


----------



## ctg (Sep 5, 2014)

Season 2 Premier. September 22. 



Spoiler



Picking up immediately after the spellbinding events of the Season One finale, Ichabod finds himself buried alive in a coffin; Abbie is trapped in purgatory; Ichabod's wife, Katrina, has been kidnapped by the Headless Horseman; Capt. Frank Irving is behind bars for a murder he did not commit; and Abbie's sister, Jenny, is among the wreckage of a horrific car crash. These events were due, in large part, to the shocking revelation that Henry Parish, the trusted friend of Ichabod and Abbie, is actually Ichabod and Katrina's son and the Second Horseman of the Apocalypse. Now, with Henry's emergence as the Horseman of War, alongside the Headless Horseman, Sleepy Hollow has never been so close to destruction in the all-new "This Is War" Season


 http://www.spoilertv.com/2014/09/sleepy-hollow-episode-201-this-is-war.html


----------



## Michael Colton (Sep 5, 2014)

Huh, I did not know this show was still going. I thought it was canceled for some reason. I was a bit disappointed by the first season, but I will continue to watch it if I have the time.


----------



## ctg (Sep 5, 2014)

No man. It was picked up for next season before it even aired the final episode. So yeah, definitely check it out!


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 6, 2014)

Michael Colton said:


> Huh, I did not know this show was still going. I thought it was canceled for some reason. I was a bit disappointed by the first season, but I will continue to watch it if I have the time.



Not at all , the show was a runaway hit ,  season 1 was 13 episodes.   I think season 2 might be more longer 18? Not sure.


----------



## markpud (Sep 6, 2014)

I'd prefer to keep it at 13.. series tend to go for a lot of filler when there's a higher number of episodes.


----------



## Ashaman (Sep 6, 2014)

The show started well enough to make me believe it would be one of a kind but then after the 3rd or 4th episode it became one of the many. Specially if u consider that I am Greek and the ancient Greek that are supposed to be used by Molloch etc is at least ... laughable. It reminded me of the Greek language used in the last year's show Atlantis . Apart from that the general feel of the show, while it started as really dark and foreboding etc, it became mundane in the later episodes! I can't indicate an actual thing that makes me feel like this but that's how it felt to me. Still I will watch the 2nd season and see how it goes. Let's hope they'll recapture that dark and foreboding feeling they had at the beginning.


----------



## Jesse412 (Sep 21, 2014)

I really enjoyed season one and I can't wait to see what happens after the cliff hanger.


----------



## markpud (Sep 22, 2014)

IO9 have an interview with Tom Misson (Ichabod): http://io9.com/ichabod-crane-spills-details-on-the-second-season-of-sl-1636935012

Looks like we're getting a new regular character named Nick Hawley.


----------



## Jesse412 (Sep 23, 2014)

The season 2 premiere was pretty fun. 



Spoiler



I really liked the imagery of the body-less armor with the flaming sword in hand at the end.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 23, 2014)

The show didn't miss a beat from last season .


----------



## ctg (Sep 23, 2014)

I was pleased to have Sleepy Hollow back but I was seriously confused at the beginning, when I knew that Ichapod had been buried by his son. It just didn't make any sense to see his birthday done by Abbie. Not when she should had been lying in the second grave. But then everything started to ravel and the series picked up the reins pretty quickly, and what was so confusing at the end of last season became extremely clear in this one, when the second horseman showed up as gift from Molloch to the Sin Eater. 

What he's going to do with it cannot be any good. In the other hand what Death is doing to Katrina cannot be classed in any other thing than a torment. I just cannot see it any other way. Not when Death does his trick and summons one of the Founding Fathers from beyond the veil to torment her life in the future. I personally would had called quits there and then, but Katrina doesn't have such easy life. So I bet that she has to take a lit bit more suffering over her 250 years in the Purgatory before she's allowed to explore world with Ichapod. What they will find and will they go back to past is another question, which hopefully we get to see an answer at this season. 

BTW Did anyone liked Ichapod firing crossbow repetedly or seeing Abbie rocking with double smg's? I didn't. Not even if they were loaded with "magical" ammo.


----------



## markpud (Sep 25, 2014)

BAYLOR said:


> The show didn't miss a beat from last season .


Indeed! Very happy SH is back!

The opening sequence was well done, it had me all "wait what?!" about her sister and the other deceptions from Walter Sin Eater (TM). 

Do we also notice how long Ichabod left Katrina in purgatory, but when Abbie was trapped there he got her out in a day?! Priorities


----------



## psychotick (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi,

Just watched season one on DVD and enjoyed it. But I find some issues with the mythology - specifically how Ichy's friend can be death and his son war. That makes no sense to me. Death and war and plague and famine were around long before Ichy lived and died the first time.

Is there any answer to this in season two?

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## Jesse412 (Sep 30, 2014)

Spoiler



Ben Franklin created a Frankenstein monster!  I kind of hated seeing Captain Irving locked up and I wasn't expecting Henry to show up as his lawyer.  Jenny just can't stay out of trouble.  The special effects makeup used on the Kindred looked great and its battle with the horseman and Henry's suit of armor was pretty epic.


----------



## markpud (Oct 4, 2014)

Spoiler



Yeah the battle was cool, although I was most worried about the horseman being so close to his head, thankfully he wasn't able to get it back!

Henry showing up as the lawyer was great, and Irving's inadvertent blood contract can't be a good thing. Shall I speculate that he may end up as a horseman himself!?


----------



## markpud (Oct 12, 2014)

so episode 3 and I'm learning lots about American history 

One thing that confuses me a little though, is the structure of this Police/Sheriff's dept? After Sheriff Corben, we got Captain Irving (not a Sheriff?) and now we have a Sheriff again. Can anyone explain how this works?



Spoiler



The showdown with Jenny was nicely done, although the hunting thing was a contrivance to not have this all play out in the Sheriff's office! New character too. It was interesting that Jenny went after the Sheriff though, as they were leading us into thinking she would try to kill Abby


----------



## Jesse412 (Oct 14, 2014)

Spoiler



The Ichabod driving scene was kind of funny.  Nice to see Hawley return.  Captain Irving's story continues to be good.  I wonder what War will do with the bone powder.


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 14, 2014)

Art School Dropout said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The Ichabod driving scene was kind of funny.  Nice to see Hawley return.  Captain Irving's story continues to be good.  I wonder what War will do with the bone powder.





Spoiler



It's possible that Captain Irving is the Horseman of War and not Henry , even thought he controls the armor, Henry hasn't really become one with it. He could in fact be one of the two remaining Horsemen.  The bone flute that he grounded  possibly pertains to his plans for both the Captain and Katrina.


----------



## markpud (Oct 18, 2014)

They do a great job of making this show atmospheric and creepy for sure... 



Spoiler



Pied piper was a nasty looking fella for sure. If the family was cursed why not up sticks and move? Will the creature follow them? I'd have at least tried moving before my daughter reached age 10


----------



## Jesse412 (Oct 21, 2014)

Nice to Ichabod finally gets some new shirts!


----------



## Alysheba (Oct 25, 2014)

While it's not my favorite show I do like it. I like the new additions to the cast and that Ichabod has a "rival". I find their banter quite humorous.


----------



## Jesse412 (Oct 28, 2014)

Episode 6 "And the Abyss Gazes Back" 



Spoiler



The design of the Wendigo and the transformation scene looked pretty cool.  The Captain Irving losing his soul to Henry plot is interesting.  Ichabod playing video games was hilarious.


----------



## ctg (Oct 28, 2014)

I thought they would had done much better for the Halloween episode, because to be honest a Wendigo story in itself is a remarkable thing get on the television, but the presentation itself fell a bit flat. There was nothing in it. In fact, whole problem solved itself with a device and the only thrill came straight at the end. Not before, because if they would had done a respectable Halloween episode, they would had upped the capture of headless horseman from last year.


----------



## markpud (Oct 28, 2014)

They did a great job casting Joe Corben, he looked a lot like his dad which is often a weakness of tv/movies for obvious reasons. 

Henry is consistently getting his way and the previews for next week show that continuing.... which isn't good news!

Xbox Crane was fun although "frag" is a 20th Century term so I would have expected a more elevated pronunciation to show he was using it ironically. Or maybe I'm over thinking?? His character is so well realised that they rarely miss a trick, but I think they just wanted to show him as being as susceptible as the rest of us to bouts of gamer rage.


----------



## Jesse412 (Nov 4, 2014)

Episode 7 "Deliverance"  Ichabod made me laugh during the voting scenes at the beginning.  I thought the scene with Henry talking to Ichabod was quite good.


----------



## markpud (Nov 6, 2014)

The voting scene was excellent, and very well timed for the US elections! I'm not sure why either horseman is letting our heroes live this long though, surely that's not part of Molloch's plans (unless he's more interested in ratings!)


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 9, 2014)

I wonder when the Horseman and the Kindred are going to have another go at each other.


----------



## markpud (Nov 9, 2014)

I believe there's an upcoming US TV thing called Sweeps where ratings are super important and the big guns get wheeled out for some headless vs borrowed head action


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 9, 2014)

markpud said:


> I believe there's an upcoming US TV thing called Sweeps where ratings are super important and the big guns get wheeled out for some headless vs borrowed head action




The Kindred is one cool creature , I hope it gets to survive that encounter.


----------



## Jesse412 (Nov 11, 2014)

Episode 8 "Heartless" 



Spoiler



Pretty cool succubus.  Not sure what to make of that ending.


----------



## ctg (Nov 11, 2014)

I love the second season. It's perfect even if they didn't get the "Halloween" episode quite right. Henry's plan is awesome and they have got Katrina in the play amazingly well. Sleepy Hollow isn't just a "monster-of-the-week" type of series, but something that grows amazingly further you go down into the series and allow yourself to believe the magic behind it. I could as well say that the series is best urban fantasy that we can get at the moment, besides the Constantine.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 11, 2014)

ctg said:


> I love the second season. It's perfect even if they didn't get the "Halloween" episode quite right. Henry's plan is awesome and they have got Katrina in the play amazingly well. Sleepy Hollow isn't just a "monster-of-the-week" type of series, but something that grows amazingly further you go down into the series and allow yourself to believe the magic behind it. I could as well say that the series is best urban fantasy that we can get at the moment, besides the Constantine.



Im glad Fox gave this show a chance.  But one thing that helped it's chances was the 13 episode first season.


----------



## markpud (Nov 12, 2014)

Spoiler



I took the ending as Katerina's necklace doing the same thing to baby Molloch as it does to Mr Headless - shows a humanised form rather than reality. So I guess this means she may start to nurture baby Molloch rather than kill him?!


----------



## ctg (Nov 13, 2014)

@markpud. I agree but not just because it's logically plausible, but because of witches long history on dancing with the devil. They're not scared of the unknown but they embrace is no matter how ugly things might get. And I think it's wise from Jeremy "Walter" Crane to choose a witch to do the job than kidnapping a human and forcing them to do his will, even if it would please Moloch more to see innocent human getting corrupted while doing the task.


----------



## markpud (Nov 14, 2014)

Yep he was actually pleased that "mother" had come round to their way of thinking. Or maybe she'll play along but not be sucked in?!


----------



## Jesse412 (Nov 25, 2014)

Episode 10 "Magnum Opus" was arguably the best episode so far this season.  



Spoiler



Thought the Gorgon looked pretty cool.  Wasn't expecting Irving to ditch Jenny.  The quest for the Sword of Methuselah sort of had an Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade vibe but I think the show went their own way.  Great ending.


 Preview for next week looks awesome.


----------



## ctg (Nov 25, 2014)

Moloch shall raise!

One problem with that equation is Ichapod. And his sword. The one that mightier than the pen. His mouth. 

I absolutely love how his character has developed from the man that raise from the ground and took the 21st century as an adventure. We love his fussiness, absolutely, cos there's no Sleepy Hollow with the quirky timetraveller. One, who has now arrived to the end of the world. But will there be a restaurant at the end of the Universe is another question - I doubt it - although I believe there's going to a few  nice settings they visit as Henry brings forth the biblical Apocalypse. 

And that's Sleepy Hollow at best. I also take back my words about the Halloween episode as there was no Halloween, just the continuation of the main story, and I have to say, this series has never been a monster-of-the-week type but something greater. Something equivalent to the glorious Fringe itself. No doubly, at least in my mine.

Some could argue that it's sh*t, but I would say watch it from the beginning and drown in it's glory cos it's a beautiful presentation of Urban Dark Fantasy. It's also something that speaks in many levels as I bet people will talk about the way the end came through for many years. I could even claim that it's better than last years Dracula miniseries, and the producers will be crown with a few awards for this magnificence.


----------



## willwallace (Nov 25, 2014)

John Noble was so good on Fringe, as Walter, and he brings some of Walternate's personality to this role, I believe.  Both good and evil battle inside him, but good is getting it's butt kicked for now. 

Next week does look to be an exciting episode, only bad thing is the season is flying by too fast.


----------



## markpud (Nov 26, 2014)

I enjoyed this one too! Definite Indiana Jones vibes  And I can only echo the John Noble compliments, he was the heart of Fringe and he's excellent here too!



Spoiler



Using Abraham to fight the Gorgon was mighty useful, but there was no good reason for him to leave Ichabod/Abby alive when he was called back by the horn of plot convenience! Finding the sword within the oil was very much Indiana Jones style plotting, but the lead up was fun and seeing Abraham and Ichabod's back story fleshed out before their sword fight adds depth.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 26, 2014)

markpud said:


> I enjoyed this one too! Definite Indiana Jones vibes  And I can only echo the John Noble compliments, he was the heart of Fringe and he's excellent here too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The season finale for this season should be interesting.


----------



## Highlander II (Nov 28, 2014)

The guys behind this show are also responsible for the H50 reboot.  

I wasn't sure what to think of this show at first, but Crane's utterly indignant reactions to the modern version of Revolutionary history amuse me so much, that I kept watching.  Crane just amuses me, so I keep sticking around. =)

Also - I've recently finished a White Collar rewatch (s6 happening now), and I keep thinking that Mozzie would *love* to meet/talk to Crane to 'confirm' so many of his conspiracy theories. *g*


----------



## Jesse412 (Dec 2, 2014)

Episode 11 "The Akeda"



Spoiler



Irving fighting War's suit of armor was pretty cool.  I'm kind of pissed they killed Irving off though.  Hopefully Henry can resurrect him somehow.  Great ending.


----------



## ctg (Dec 2, 2014)

Colour me confused. I don't know what to think. But know this, there's 18 episodes in the Sleepy Hollow's second season.


----------



## Highlander II (Dec 3, 2014)

Am I the only one who feels that a lot of their 'solutions' are telegraphed?  Or have I just watched so much TV that I'm overly cynical?  

I mean - the show is fairly enjoyable, but sometimes, the resolution of things is really simple/easy/out of the blue.


----------



## willwallace (Dec 3, 2014)

I felt that 



Spoiler



Henry's turning on Malloc was definitely telegraphed, but not before the episode was half over, so not too bad.  Irving did die, and I didn't see that coming.


Liked the episode, can't wait for it to resume.


----------



## markpud (Dec 3, 2014)

Spoiler



I agree it was telegraphed, but Molloch dying mid-season is a surprising twist. I felt they could have spent a bit less time on monsters of the week and more on baby-Molloch growing up and Katrina's possible mothering of him. 

Sorry to see Irving go. But does his soul belonging to Henry mean there is some chance of resurrection. Maybe as some kind of creature feature like Andy in season 1?!

Finally seeing Molloch close up I was a bit underwhelmed. He looked like a guy in black paint and horns - and he suddenly learned English!?

Where do we go from here? Will Henry become "good" or is the rest of the season going to involve him deciding he doesn't need Molloch and that he'll raise his own personal Hell on Earth? And not forgetting Abraham all tied up with only Hawley looking after him...

Beyond that I suppose there are plenty of other demons and end of days stories out there in other religions they could mine?



I'm very much intrigued as to what happens next!


----------



## willwallace (Dec 3, 2014)

Spoiler



Not sure that Molloc is really dead, maybe just banished from our plane of existence, for the time being.  Still lots of loose ends, like you mentioned, plenty of material for the second half.



This mid season finale trend is nice in a way, seems more and more shows just randomly have breaks, which means there's new episodes longer throughout the year.


----------



## The Bluestocking (Dec 4, 2014)

That mid-season ending... WHOA!!!!


----------



## Highlander II (Dec 13, 2014)

So, I went back to watch S1 again and I'm on e4 - The Lesser Key of Solomon - when I notice what looks like a pretty sweet practical effect.  (If it's CGI, they really wasted their time b/c a practical would've been just as easy, if not easier - and waaaaaay cooler.)  Anyway - it's when the German doods are trying to raise Molloch and they have that fiery altar inside the fiery pentagon containing what looks like humanoid shapes under a layer of stretchy Jell-O. 

First - it's cool as hell!  Second - it's creepy as anything!  Weird moving people-shapes under this gelatinous mass/sheet?  Totally weird/creepy.

I noticed it the other times I watched this episode - and it's still freakin' cool.

(( wondering if we should have diff threads for each of the episodes, or, at least, the seasons? ))


----------



## ctg (Dec 13, 2014)

Highlander II said:


> Anyway - it's when the German doods are trying to raise Molloch and they have that fiery altar inside the fiery pentagon containing what looks like humanoid shapes under a layer of stretchy Jell-O.
> 
> First - it's cool as hell! Second - it's creepy as anything! Weird moving people-shapes under this gelatinous mass/sheet? Totally weird/creepy.



Yeah, it was cheap CGI, and you're talking Molloch altar piece. I remember well that episode as I had similar kind of thoughts, and all I could do was to accept that they didn't had great deal of money to sink in the CGI, because they could had done much better graphics for that turn of the events, but they didn't. So we have to live it and it's not all bad. The rest of the season doesn't have that kind of cheap effect, except if you want to complain about few creature effects. But I wouldn't as you will pretty much love what they have done. Promise.


----------



## Highlander II (Dec 18, 2014)

ctg said:


> The rest of the season doesn't have that kind of cheap effect, except if you want to complain about few creature effects. But I wouldn't as you will pretty much love what they have done. Promise.



Oh - I've seen all of the eps - I was re-watching some of them.


----------



## Jesse412 (Jan 6, 2015)

Episode 12 "Paradise Lost"  



Spoiler



Really enjoyed the end reveal that Irving is still alive.


----------



## markpud (Jan 8, 2015)

Spoiler



The Angel was an interesting direction to go in - Crane comment about Lucifer being an Angel once proved prescient even if Orion didn't turn out to be the Devil, but a powerful being bent towards what he considered a righteous reckoning in any case!

I liked the early exchanges where Abby is happy to put the apocalypse behind her, but Crane has literally no other reason to exist - his wife not withstanding!

I continue to be frustrated by the attempts to save Abraham when he's proven himself relentlessly evil despite the heart-to-hearts. Shame Katerina didn't know of the 'pinky swear' to get him to promise to not go on a killing spree!


----------



## Jesse412 (Jan 20, 2015)

Episode 13 "Pittura Infamante"  



Spoiler



The bleeding painting was a really creepy visual.  Katia Winter did look stunning in that black dress and Ichabod's "Betty who?' line made me laugh.  Kind of heart breaking seeing Irving get handcuffed in front of Abbie like that.  Interesting seeing Ichabod and Katrina team up to solve a case.  The scene with the dead guy waking up and choking Jenny was awesome and the special effects makeup looked great. The hand reaching out of the painting and grabbing Ichabod was genuinely startling and I liked the visual of the killer walking out of the painting.  Sounds like good news for Irving at the end!


----------



## ctg (Jan 20, 2015)

They promised more Katrina last year and they haven't failed. I like her presence in the series more and more on every passing episode even though I have been sighing and rolling my eyes to some of the things in this season. Abraham is one of them. So, I'm kind of pleased that Sleepy Hollow isn't just everything about the main plot, but it's a series that occasionally take a step towards the dark realms. And what's more fitting than weaving all of those into a nice cocoo.. er roll, and present them as a whole thing. 

Sleepy Hollows is a series that I love because it has balls to take everything a dark urban fantasy can offer and run with it. Therefore, I don't mind about the direction they have taken after they've returned from the holiday season; even if it means that there aren't going to be more apocalyptic horseman. Or are we? Are they really gone?  

Well, we see. Just like we are going to see more of how "the couple" finds our time.


----------



## markpud (Jan 21, 2015)

I agree they've done a good job in taking the show forward after the events of the mid-season finale.. Katrina is growing on me after having been somewhat of a plot device rather than a person in her own right...



Spoiler



The married couple attending a date to the Historical society was a nice touch, and it was neat to have Katrina be the one with relevant historic knowledge rather than Ichabod knowing every historic person of the period! If I'm nitpicking it seems unlikely the secret drawer in Adams' desk wouldn't have been discovered somewhere along the line be restorers etc. I liked the 2 of them interacting with the Sherriff without Abby being around. Funny how the only time she's at her actual Police desk rather than in the Archives is when the plot requires her to be on hand for Irving's arrest!

The man trapped in the painting is somewhat of a horror trope, but SH loves to take on the tropes head-first and I thought it worked pretty well. As Jesse also mentioned the hand grabbing Ichabod out of the painting was a great shocker moment!

I'm intrigued with the Irving story. He seems genuine, but it also seems inevitable that Henry will reappear or somehow activate his control over him before long.


----------



## Highlander II (Jan 23, 2015)

@markpud - i'm surprised you haven't mentioned the Buffy connection... Mrs. Adams is played by Dawn Summers. =)



Spoiler



Ichabod is a lot like Forrest Gump and Nick Knight with all of the people he knows.  /o\  I'm still not a big fan of Katrina - she's sort of like Willow and comes in with magic-ex-machina to fix things.


----------



## markpud (Jan 25, 2015)

Haha yes it was nice to see Michelle Trachtenberg all grown up


----------



## Jesse412 (Jan 27, 2015)

Episode 14 "Kali Yuga" 



Spoiler



Loved seeing Abbie perform karaoke to open the episode.  Nice to see Jaime Murray show up.  Great seeing Irving clear his name.  Ichabod explaining Mary Poppins to Katrina was kind of funny.  Loved the Star Wars reference.  Funny seeing Abbie and Ichabod singing a duet.  I wonder what Irving not having a reflection will mean.


----------



## Highlander II (Feb 2, 2015)

Spoiler



I liked the Mary Poppins bit.  And Ichabod's karaoke was - interesting.  And I think he would've done well on "Proud Mary" if he knew the lyrics. =)


----------



## Jesse412 (Feb 3, 2015)

Episode 15 "Spellcaster"  



Spoiler



I like that the second half of the season is dealing with the outcome of defeating Moloch and all these new antagonists escaping from Purgatory.  Johnathon Schaech was pretty creepy as Solomon Kent.  Awesome seeing Katrina use her powers.  Nice to see Parrish is still alive.  Interesting tie in to colonial Salem and the witch trials.  Love the Spider-Man reference.  The demons crawling out of the blood was a really cool visual.   Ichabod was kind of bad ass going up against Kent.  I wonder what that flower scene means for Katrina.  I kind of expected the reveal about Irving although I'm disappointed he's not a good guy.  Still I'm interested in where the show will go with it.


  Preview for next week looks good.


----------



## ctg (Feb 4, 2015)

Spoiler



The man in the picture is Solomon Kane, not Kent. Some of you might have seen him at the back pages of Conan, and he is Robert E Howard's creation, just like that famous barbarian. And just like Mr Kent, he was a witchhunter and demonologist to name a few of his professions, but he never turned evil.

I don't know if it was a hat raise to Mr Howard, or if they made a mockery of his creation, because I'm pretty sure that a large part of Sleepy Hollow's audience haven't read the books, or the comics nor watched the movie. And I'm not sure how he would had reacted on seeing pretty similar copy of him walking in another man's series.

Anyways, I liked the fact that they are turning the wheels and not feel so horribly lost at the aftermath of Moloch's demise, even if they had to but another face in the series. What I don't understand and it's bucking me is Captain Irving resurrection, and his travels on Earth. Why would it have happened if nobody wanted it. The only logical explanation to me is that purgatory has been damaged and it doesn't accept souls any more. In other words I could even claim that they have placed "Closed for business" placard at the front yard.


----------



## markpud (Feb 6, 2015)

Spoiler



I listen to the official SH podcast and the writer admitted that Solomon Kane was a big influence in terms of the look of the character (and the name clearly).

As for Irving, based on the ending he's still seemingly under Henry's thrall. Although he seemed so genuine in his encounters with Abby that I wonder if there's more to it. He may turn out to be some kind of double-agent?


----------



## Jesse412 (Feb 10, 2015)

Episode 16 "What Lies Beneath" 



Spoiler



Nice to see Sharif Atkins show up.  Kind of funny to see Steven Weber cast as Thomas Jefferson.  The Reavers special effects makeups were pretty creepy.


----------



## markpud (Feb 12, 2015)

Spoiler



OK the biggest problem I had here was the writer's decision that we "must" blow up the underground bunker because of the Reavers. How many of them was there? A few more guns and they could have been cleaned up?! but this was done for dramatic reasons so I suppose I have to let it lie. Jefferson was interesting, but 17th century holo-projectors are a push even for this show!!

Meanwhile, evil Captain Irving is trying to battle his evil-ness and losing the battle. Good scenes between him and Jenny....

Henry's visit to Katrina was an excellent scene. Can't wait for more of him in the final episodes.

Oh and the opening scene on the warship was cool too! We need more of Crane in modern settings - I would love to see him experience Manhattan...


----------



## Highlander II (Feb 13, 2015)

Spoiler



I nearly choked on my drink in the first 5 minutes b/c 'oh hai evil seal in the underground-y places.  Remind you of something @markpud?  

Then, *eyebrow* b/c uber!vamps - only not-ish, but totally are.  And I was all 'Um, Buffy already closed that, dood.'

Followed by 'oh hell no*' with the holo-projector, b/c are you *kidding* me right now?

I can suspend my disbelief for this show a long way, but some of these things are bordering on the absolute ridiculous.  The holo-projector bit almost completely lost me.  

Loved Sharif Atkins showing up - tho I almost didn't recognize him.  Wrong clothes, different facial hair... but the voice was clanging around and I knew that I knew him from somewhere.  Good ole Jones (White Collar). =)

I had a hard time with this episode - Sharif aside - b/c of the strong 'Buffy' mimc going on.  (Holo-Jefferson notwithstanding.)


* stronger expletives were used here, obviously


----------



## markpud (Feb 15, 2015)

Haha yes, a lot of Buffy vibes going on here. But I think this show has a pretty good Buffy vibe anyway with the demons and witches.. No actual vampires as yet but I reckon they're steering clear due to saturation..


----------



## Jesse412 (Feb 17, 2015)

Episode 17 "Awakening" 



Spoiler



The scene with Ichabod in the hardware store was kind of funny.  It kind of sucks that their allies keep turning on them though. Nice throw back to the Medusa head from earlier in the season.  Great ending!


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 17, 2015)

Jesse412 said:


> Episode 17 "Awakening"
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I wonder If the show gets a third season ?


----------



## Jesse412 (Feb 24, 2015)

Episode 18 "Tempus Fugit" 



Spoiler



Timothy Busfield was funny as Ben Franklin and watching him get decapitated was crazy.  Ichabod's selfie video was kind of funny.  I like that Abbie was able to free herself.  Tragic that Ichabod was the one to finally kill Katrina.





BAYLOR said:


> I wonder If the show gets a third season ?



I hope so


----------



## ctg (Feb 25, 2015)

Poor Ichapod. He never gets it easy.


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 25, 2015)

ctg said:


> Poor Ichapod. He never gets it easy.




He really doesn't have it easy .

  Here's hoping we get a 3rd season.


----------



## markpud (Feb 26, 2015)

Spoiler



I would have preferred that they stretch out the colonial era story over a few more episodes, there was lots of potential there and it was all wrapped up and Katrina killed off! Fun to see Crane reacting to the phone, swiping it across the table was classic! I wonder if time-travel will occur again now it's been established?



Not that season 3 is certain, but this show has lots of potential despite some side-tracks this season (Hawley). One of several shows wrapping up recently that I hope gets renewed..


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 26, 2015)

markpud said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's a great tv show I hope they get to tell the entire story.


----------



## Highlander II (Mar 9, 2015)

markpud said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wonder if they tied up things in 'case' they don't get renewed?  That seems a little defeatist, but cliffhangers can be kind of boring too.  

I find myself wondering just where the show is trying to go in general.  It's kind of all over the place w/ plots and such.  So, I guess we'll see what happens in the fall.


----------



## ctg (Mar 9, 2015)

Highlander II said:


> I wonder if they tied up things in 'case' they don't get renewed? That seems a little defeatist, but cliffhangers can be kind of boring too.



At the moment it hasn't been renewed but thing is it hasn't been cancelled either. But knowing Fox's reputation I would expect them to cancel the series than renewing it as number of main character are now dead. http://tvline.com/2014/10/28/renewed-tv-shows-2015-renewal-scorecard-cancelled-series/3/


----------



## ctg (Mar 11, 2015)

Showrunner Mark Goffman has left the show ahead of it potentially being renewed for a third season. A search is currently under way for a replacement.


----------



## Highlander II (Mar 12, 2015)

Yeah - Fox isn't known for being kind to it's programming.  

And I'd seen that Goffman had left the show.  Guess we'll have to wait and see what happens.


----------



## Jeffbert (Mar 13, 2015)

As much as I really enjoy this show, my reason for it might offend some. I find it so very implausible that I laugh myself right out of my chair. Same thing with The Walking Dead, Falling Skies, & perhaps a few others.  I was a Pentecostal for 20 years, & read the Bible nearly that many times. As such, I am familiar with Molech, the 4 Horsemen, etc., & this series' remaking them as demoniac beings and such  I find hilarious. I hate to be a nerd about it, but I did read The Legend of SH last fall, & Crane is depicted as a Barney Fife-type loser whose knees knock every time he goes down a certain road where the HH was rumored to have appeared.


Spoiler



The HH is nothing more than a folkloric character that those inclined to fearing their own shadows worry about. So, anyway, Crane is competing with the town tough guy for the love of the richest guy in town's daughter, & the tough guy plays a prank on him while he is on nhis way home from the rich guy's party, going through the creepy, foggy area where the HH was rumored to have appeared. He flung a jack-o-lantern at Crane, who ed his pants and, as I recall, relocated elsewhere.



Molech is an idol to which people sacrificed their children, now he is a supernatural being. The 4 Horsemen are, as I recall, God's henchmen. But the hilarity keeps coming! 

I do enjoy the story itself, but bust out laughing whenever the HH or similar baddie appears! Please forgive my impiety.


----------



## Highlander II (Mar 13, 2015)

I don't know that anyone is watching SH for the 'historical accuracy', considering that jumps ship about 10 minutes into the first episode. *g*  

As for Crane - it's unlikely anyone would watch an unattractive, bumbling fraidy cat who jumps if a leaf flutters by.  So, they change up the character a bit and ask for the suspension of disbelief... though, maybe a little more than most. =)


----------



## Jeffbert (Mar 13, 2015)

I do realize that, but still, I cannot help laugh at the sheer silliness of it. I think this started when I watched the action film, *XXX*, which, as I recall, outdid every previous action film in every way possible. Everything was outrageously overdone & unbelievable, from car chase scenes to the fight scenes.  Ever since then, I have been laughing at implausible things.


----------



## ctg (Mar 19, 2015)

\o/



> * Good news, Sleepy Hollow fans: season three, with a new showrunner and production location, has just been confirmed by Fox… *
> 
> After an interesting second season - which saw a shift towards episodic storytelling rather than serialised - _Sleepy Hollow_ has now been picked up for a third season by Fox.
> 
> ...


 http://www.denofgeek.com/tv/sleepy-hollow/34618/sleepy-hollow-renewed-for-third-season


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 19, 2015)

ctg said:


> \o/
> 
> http://www.denofgeek.com/tv/sleepy-hollow/34618/sleepy-hollow-renewed-for-third-season



Great news


----------



## Jeffbert (Mar 20, 2015)

I agree, Baylor; though I had not been aware its ratings had been slipping!


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 20, 2015)

Jeffbert said:


> I agree, Baylor; though I had not been aware its ratings had been slipping!



The Show worked best with short season. When they tired doing more episodes in season it hurt the ratings.


----------



## Highlander II (Mar 21, 2015)

It wasn't so much the longer season that hurt the show, it was the disjointed storylines with people flip-flopping sides all willy-nilly.  Season 1 was pretty simple to follow.  Season 2 was okay, then got a little confused about half-way through.


----------



## David Doherty-Jebb (Mar 21, 2015)

I do enjoy Sleepy Hollow, but I get annoyed that Ichabod personally knows EVERYONE who featured in The United States War of Independence.  Open a history book from the era and no doubt Ichabod will have some sort of connection to them.


----------



## Jeffbert (Mar 23, 2015)

Yes, that is just a bit of a stretch; though in light of all the other implausible things--


----------



## Highlander II (Mar 24, 2015)

David Doherty-Jebb said:


> I do enjoy Sleepy Hollow, but I get annoyed that Ichabod personally knows EVERYONE who featured in The United States War of Independence.  Open a history book from the era and no doubt Ichabod will have some sort of connection to them.



Ichabod does seem to be the 'Forrest Gump' of Sleepy Hollow's timeline.


----------



## markpud (Mar 24, 2015)

Haha yes.. but to be fair it was Katrina that knew someone in one episode


----------



## Highlander II (Mar 25, 2015)

markpud said:


> Haha yes.. but to be fair it was Katrina that knew someone in one episode



Yes-- in ONE episode... Ichabod knows everyone else. =)


----------



## David Doherty-Jebb (Mar 25, 2015)

What I do like is the platonic male/female relationship between Ichabod and Abby. There's no undercurrent of romance, as it's firmly established that he is a married man and he sees Abby as a fellow warrior and brother-at-arms. It's refreshing.
I also love the diversity of the cast


----------



## markpud (Mar 29, 2015)

I have a feeling that may change next season following the events of the S2 finale... Hopefully not, but tv execs really like their leading stars getting together!


----------



## David Doherty-Jebb (Mar 29, 2015)

Booo!! That would ruin their dynamc!


----------



## Highlander II (Mar 31, 2015)

Yeah - I'd, personally, rather they not hook up the two leads in the cast.  It's not usually done well AT ALL and it doesn't usually advance or help the plot.


----------



## David Doherty-Jebb (Mar 31, 2015)

I also find that once a show has been going for a few seasons, they don't know how to introduce new characters. Therefore, when they decide they need a romance subplot, they put together two existing characters and the effect rings false.
Example: Buffy starting a relationship with Spike. I hated this as it felt like they couldn't think of a way to have a new character for Buffy to start seeing.


----------



## markpud (Mar 31, 2015)

Risking an off-topic here, but Buffy calls 

Spike was a great character that they wanted to keep around longer than originally planned, so things got changed, I suspect, to incorporate him as the love interest once Angel got his own show. Spike was a more interesting love interest than Riley though!! And it facilitated Buffy's self-loathing period as there was no-one more horrific for her to get together with than Spike.


----------



## Highlander II (Apr 2, 2015)

Still vaguely off-topic, but Spike wasn't actually meant to be a 'love interest' for Buffy.  Spike was in <3 w/ her, but Buffy wasn't interested romantically, not even after Spike got his soul.  So, I don't know that he's a good comparison.

Given Ichabod's Forrest Gump-like friend ring, Sleepy Hollow should have no problem bringing in new people.  I *do* think they burned through a lot of their recurring characters pretty fast though.  Someone should've told them to slow down a little.


----------



## BAYLOR (May 30, 2016)

It's getting a 4th season inspirit of the numbers slump and the departure of one of the lead actors.


----------

